# Foto Video Mix Effekt



## sight011 (3. Oktober 2013)

Wie kreiert man diesen Effekt der ja scheinbar eine Mischung aus Foto und Video ist:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYZbNseSlMk&sns=em


Momentan wüsste ich nicht mal wonach ich googlemail soll.


Gruß


----------



## meta_grafix (3. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

ich habe nicht bis zum Ende geschaut. Das, was ich gesehen habe waren nur animierte Fotos.
So etwas kannst Du z.B. hiermit erstellen.

http://aescripts.com/auto-lip-sync/

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (3. Oktober 2013)

Was wäre die Welt ohne Aescripts!

Das ist es wohl!


Kennst Du Kamera-Rig und ft-Toolbar von der Seite?


----------



## meta_grafix (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, sind mir eine große Hilfe.

Gruß.


----------



## sight011 (3. Oktober 2013)

Bock auf den Austausch von ein paar Scripten?
Kann mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider viel zu selten über AFX austauschen, ich glaub ich hab den falschen Freundeskreis ; -)


----------

